# 2011 F150 Ecoboost - Plow recommendation



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys just picked up a new 2011 F150 Eco Boost 4X4 and was going to retire my super clean 1997 Tahoe with strobes an Sno-way plow......looking for suggestions on what plow to go with for the new truck. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

So I'm watching all this Eco-boost stuff and kids telling me about the HP and pulling power etc. Finally time to off the H2 and buy the 2011 F150......just started to find out the truck is not Ford tuff....you can't put a plow on the truck omg. Now I can see the issue with running short on air flow, but I believe that can be handled with a winter scoop etc. As I read further there is also a electrical issue and load and another issue with the steering. Looks like I'm SOL on a plow for my new truck :-(

Ps The truck does not get no where near 21 mpg. Or should I say with driving it like a baby on a trip to Nashville...running at speeds of 75mph, the most I pulled out of it was 16.6 MPG


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Snoway 26 Series is the only approved plow to go on the 11-up F150s, contact Basher.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120074.

We've had no issues with the ones we've done.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen all the ads about how much power the Ecoboost has. But if you look at Ford's website, the 5.0 still beats it in the power department.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

basher;1474310 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120074.
> 
> We've had no issues with the ones we've done.


Thanks Basher...still bumped thought. Thought I'd buy this Ford and be able to have a great rig.....love the truck as a truck....but mileage is no where near what they said and also now the plowing issue. Like I said before....I own a shop, always do my homework and we build some bad azz turbo stuff......just figured wow this will be a great rig. Power, fuel economy etc.

The other issue is I bought I last Thursday left on a trip on Friday. We checked the vehicle over when we got back because I felt it was spot delivered and not checked over. Turns out that a mouse was living in the engine compartment. The insulation that covers the fuel injection was chewed up, the foam that is on top of the radiator was chewed up, the battery box side cover was chewed up and the foam cover a wire loom was chewed.There was a huge pile of stuff in the air box....where it was nesting.

Bummed


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

basher;1474310 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120074.
> 
> We've had no issues with the ones we've done.


When your talking no issues, do you mean even the F150's with the Eco-boost engine. When I look at the Snoway site, they say not to use it on F150's with the Eco-boost engine. With the air intake for the turbo charger near where the plow mounts go, I would think there would be a problem.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JK-Plow;1474478 said:


> When your talking no issues, do you mean even the F150's with the Eco-boost engine. When I look at the Snoway site, they say not to use it on F150's with the Eco-boost engine. With the air intake for the turbo charger near where the plow mounts go, I would think there would be a problem.


There are mounts available, they have been installed and used without issue. It is my understanding the application guide will be changed to reflex the ecco-boost fit.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*ecoboost*



IMAGE;1474315 said:


> I've seen all the ads about how much power the Ecoboost has. But if you look at Ford's website, the 5.0 still beats it in the power department.


Horsepower	302 @ 6500 rpm (3.7L V6)
360 @ 5500 rpm (5.0L V8)
411 @ 5500 rpm (6.2L V8)
365 @ 5000 rpm (EcoBoost®)
Torque	278 @ 4000 rpm (3.7L V6)
380 @ 4250 rpm (5.0L V8)
434 @ 4500 rpm (6.2L V8)
420 @ 2500 rpm (EcoBoost®)

Not sure what numbers you're looking at! Also, look at the rpm range on the torque. That's where you pulling power is!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bigdoghd;1474322 said:


> Thanks Basher...still bumped thought. Thought I'd buy this Ford and be able to have a great rig.....love the truck as a truck....but mileage is no where near what they said and also now the plowing issue. *Like I said before....I own a shop, always do my homework and we build some bad azz turbo stuff......just figured wow this will be a great rig. Power, fuel economy etc*.


When a vehicle is using boost to make power, especially a low spooling turbo in a bi turbo/twin turbo setup - do you really expect good fuel mileage? I had an SRT4 that was claimed to get 30mpg's, which may very well be possible if I stayed in Vacuum all day and never hit boost, but I usually got around 18-20mpg's out of it.

Its fairly obvious in my opinion that a twin turbo V6 in a heavy brick shaped truck like the F150 is going to be in boost nearly all the time to get it moving, in turn resulting in poor MPG's.

Don't get me wrong, its an awesome motor - a simple, proper cat back system will net 30HP and a tuner could net nearly the same, but going for MPG's only, I'd stick with the 5.0. I've driven 4 or 5 of them over 300 miles at a time and consistantly get 19-20mpg's out of them (there were 4 or 5 different trucks).


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The Ram EPA rating is 19 highway. Several people I have talked with are getting in the mid 20's on the highway. GM 1500's are also getting low 20's with the 5.3 engine. Why spend more on an F150 that really does not do that well.


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

basher;1474492 said:


> There are mounts available, they have been installed and used without issue. It is my understanding the application guide will be changed to reflex the ecco-boost fit.


Has anyone put the 26R on an F150 with the electric power steerring? If so how did they handle the extra weight of the R compared to just the 26 series? i have been looking all over to see an f150 with the 26r on it actually in action but all i find is from the Snow way website with a guy talking about it standing in front of the truck and never raises it or plows with it.


----------



## crankerthedude9 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------

